# Munin Notification - Write IO Wait time



## shadowcast (13. Aug. 2014)

Morgen,

ich bekomme seit ein paar Wochen Nachts hin und wieder mal Munin Hinweise:

```
DOMAIN :: SERVER.DOMAIN :: Disk latency per device :: Average latency for /dev/vda 	WARNINGs: Write IO Wait time is 1.60 (outside range [0:1]). 	OKs: Read IO Wait time is 0.01.
```
Ich weiß nicht so recht, wie ich diese zu deuten habe?

In der Syslog stehen um diesen Zeitraum viele "network unreachable"  oder "connection refused) Einträge wie:

```
Aug 13 02:00:08 SERVER named[2915]: error (network unreachable) resolving 'ns10.univie.ac.at/A/IN': 2a02:568:20:1::d#53
Aug 13 06:21:11 SERVER named[2915]: error (connection refused) resolving '248.251.131.31.dnsbl.sorbs.net/A/IN': 174.36.235.174#53
```
Wie habe ich denn folgende Einträge zu bewerten:

```
Aug 13 06:19:01 SERVER /USR/SBIN/CRON[14626]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh 2>&1 > /dev/null | while read line; do echo `/bin/date` "$line" >> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log; done)
Aug 13 06:19:55 SERVER postfix/anvil[14440]: statistics: max connection rate 1/60s for (smtp:212.227.17.10) at Aug 13 06:15:09
Aug 13 06:19:55 SERVER postfix/anvil[14440]: statistics: max connection count 1 for (smtp:212.227.17.10) at Aug 13 06:15:09
Aug 13 06:19:55 SERVER postfix/anvil[14440]: statistics: max message rate 1/60s for (smtp:212.227.17.10) at Aug 13 06:15:09
```
Hätte von der ersten Zeile nicht um 6.19.01 in die /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log geschrieben werden sollen? Die letzte Änderung war nämlich am 12.08. um 22 Uhr.

Vermutlich alles nix tragisches aber irgendwie bin ich dennoch etwas beunruhigt.

LG


----------



## Till (13. Aug. 2014)

Laufen zu der zeit vielleicht backups?


----------



## shadowcast (13. Aug. 2014)

Och die Backups. Ja das währ möglich.

Bzw. Wenn ich mir die Uhrzeiten der Backups so durchsehe...
Die Dateien selbst um 0:45 herum, die Datenbanken um 1:15.

Kann ich den Backup Prozess auch gezielter irgendwo einsehen? Logfiles?


----------

